# Simple Shot small tubing / Dankung tubing



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Does anyone know which dankung size is most comparable to the small tubing sold by Simple Shot in terms of speed with ,44 lead? I've been using 1842 and am quite happy with it, but I would like to try something different and the price seems right.

I've also been hearing horror stories about the inconsistencies of Chinese tubing.

Thanks


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

The small tubing is far too light for good performance in .44 lead. You are best served shooting the SimpleShot medium tubing or 1842 Dankung for .44 lead


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Single or double configuration for 44?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> Single or double configuration for 44?


I'm going to say looped, as .44 weighs in about what 1/2" steel weighs, and a single 1842 would be very much underpowered for that.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

SimpleShot said:


> The small tubing is far too light for good performance in .44 lead. You are best served shooting the SimpleShot medium tubing or 1842 Dankung for .44 lead


said the man that would definitely know  hello Nathan i hope you and yours are well :wave:


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright then. Looks like I have to get some Simple Shot medium and some more 1842 and run a test with .44s.


----------

